# Both CTRL keys disabled!



## mat494 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have recently bought a netbook (Samsung NF210) which is in excellent working order. I take great care of it but it is just outside of warranty. Anyway, somehow I have disabled BOTH CTRL keys which is very frustrating as I use them a lot. I know they are not broken as both would not go at the same time. I have tried everything to fix this as to no avail! I have tried:
updating bios
using USB keyboard (when I do USB CTRL keys work but still not on netbook)
even fully reformatting
disabling various services (hkcmd, Skype, few others)
tried keybinding software
press alt+ctrl+fn
unplugging USB adapters
installed all updates

can anyone help, its driving me mad! :banghead:
MAny Thanks


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Did you tried using win 7 virtual keyboard ?

Is it possible that you could have accidentally reset the "standard" keyboard setup to a different set up?

If yes, try steps on below link: 

http://www.sevenforums.com/general-...ng-strange-has-just-happened-my-keyboard.html


----------



## mat494 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi! thanks for your swift reply, but sadly neither of these things correct the problem, any more ideas will b greatly greatly appreciated :smile:


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Press Fn + F12 key together and check if it works.

Also, let me know if all other keys are working fine?


----------



## mat494 (Jan 9, 2012)

Fn + F12 turns on scroll lock on and off, all other keys work fine...


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Its kind of weird lets try disabling and enabling keyboard from device manager.

Steps:

01. Go to Settings ---> Control Panel ---> Performance ---> System.

02. In the System dialog box, choose Hardware.

03. Go into Device Manager.

04. Find Keyboard in the list.

05. Click on Properties.

05. Disable the Keyboard


After disabling restart your computer and enable keyboard.


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Before that try press alt+ctrl+fn


----------



## mat494 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi  no option to disable and so uninstalled, restarted and tried ctrl+alt+del.. no joy


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

No Ctrl alt Del it is *alt+ctrl+fn *


----------



## mat494 (Jan 9, 2012)

sorry yes, alt+ctrl+fn not working. also after uninstalled keyboard, microsoft tries to reinstall immediately. I even disabled this and still no joy...


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

Let microsoft install the keyboard and then try alt+ctrl+fn .


----------



## mat494 (Jan 9, 2012)

this does not work either! sorry


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

sure sounds like a hardware problem to me. You said you reformated so that means you reinstalled the operating system. that should of eliminated it being a software problemn plus a usb keyboard works. That would indicate have a problem with keyboard itself or the controller.


----------



## mat494 (Jan 9, 2012)

ok cheers bud, gonna go cry to myself now, only had it a short while and in mint condition, will get it look at tho


----------



## Rits (Dec 29, 2011)

mat494 said:


> ok cheers bud, gonna go cry to myself now, only had it a short while and in mint condition, will get it look at tho


If it is under warranty then you should take it to samsung service center.


----------



## mat494 (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for all your help guys


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

your welcome, let us know how it goes and if it was the keybaord.


----------

